# About Marriage, Children and Gay Marriage



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2003)

In 1973 there were 3.6 billion humans on this planet. 30 years later there are over 6 billion. Marriage can't be just to procreate or there isn't much hope for the future. I married for love 17 years ago and although we considered it we decided not to have children for numerous reasons but mainly out of ecological concern for the planet. The more childless couples out there the more acceptable it is to just be in love and not have children. As for gay bishops and gay marriage I am strongly against it. Just because it is in fashion to be gay in secular society is no reason for the church to go this way. I thought the church was supposed to be a leader not a follower of the masses. Whatever happenned to "and lead us not into temptation ?" What will become of the words, bride, groom, husband, wife ?


----------



## MarkS (Aug 6, 2003)

Well said.  :!:  Wake up call is needed badly.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 4, 2016)

The bible is against it. I believe the bible. 

I have a lot of lgbt friends and I believe they do know my beliefs regarding their chosen gender. 
I treat them like any straight man and woman. 

I am not a better person just because I'm straight. 
Romans 3:23[SUP] [/SUP]For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;


----------



## blazeofglory (Apr 4, 2016)

Anonymous said:


> In 1973 there were 3.6 billion humans on this planet. 30 years later there are over 6 billion. Marriage can't be just to procreate or there isn't much hope for the future. I married for love 17 years ago and although we considered it we decided not to have children for numerous reasons but mainly out of ecological concern for the planet. The more childless couples out there the more acceptable it is to just be in love and not have children. As for gay bishops and gay marriage I am strongly against it. Just because it is in fashion to be gay in secular society is no reason for the church to go this way. I thought the church was supposed to be a leader not a follower of the masses. Whatever happenned to "and lead us not into temptation ?" What will become of the words, bride, groom, husband, wife ?



  Let us talk on the very foundation of the church. Do Bishops, popes comply with the stringent terms and conditions set for them? Gay marriage maybe the right of the few who challenge age-old biblical regulations.  Darwinism has already shaken Biblicism and the theory of evolution  has divided humans between creationism and evolutionism. Disregarding or menacing the right of those choose to be gay is likely to disconcert   our social environments. Let the church go on its path and it the church acts at Big Brother it can stir another revolution that may uproot its very foundation. Therefore the church has to stay at peace with the rest  or coexist but not discriminate against those choosing not to tread their path.


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2016)

I was going to rant, but I don't much feel like it. I'm not religious, though I'm christian I'm not exactly practicing, and lets just say I prefer to decide for myself what's right and wrong. But I think the reason for population growth is not just because of couples marrying for children. Its the advances in science, medicine that have prolonged the lives of people and allowed more people to survive. But in developing countries, where birth and death rates are higher than the developed world, such medicine is harder to come by, and they continue to have lots of children. Though, nowadays, more of these children will survive. Boom Population growth. And we have seven billion humans. 

Just my opinion, but 'gay' isn't what, in my mind, is a new trend. Its just becoming accepted, so people are free to come out. 
I feel like I've ranted. Terribly sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just a reminder people. There is a no debate policy here at Writing Forums. This thread is dated from 2002 so keep in mind that the rules have changed since then. This forum is for critique only. Cool?


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 4, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Just a reminder people. There is a no debate policy here at Writing Forums. This thread is dated from 2002 so keep in mind that the rules have changed since then. This forum is for critique only. Cool?



Yes, sir. 
I'm sorry. This is noted. 

thanks!


----------

